# Open A Illinois shoot all 40 Saturday



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Just looked at the range assignments Open A all day Saturday....time for Mike T to set down and revisit the Saturday 8-1 and Sunday 8 and 1 shoot times if you don't preregister you receive what ever shoot times they wish to give you.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

everyone past 75 in open b is all Saturday. and k45 everyone past 100 is all on Saturday as well. I think its time to move the team shoot to 12:00 and have rounds start at 3:30 Friday!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Every class should have a max number for Saturday and Sunday shooting and after it rolls over those archers should have options.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Count me out...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> Count me out...


Ahhhh....come on. It won't be that bad.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL...the whole reason I'm shooting A is to avoid the all in one stuff. Plus, it be one less beating I'd take this year. :darkbeer:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> LOL...the whole reason I'm shooting A is to avoid the all in one stuff. Plus, it be one less beating I'd take this year.


I think there is a Friday option....and stop thinking negative. Your day to shine is 6/28/15. I can feel it


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone shouldn't let it keep them from going...but geesh! You're 100% right about expectations. In school we always say "whatever expectations you put on the students (high or low), they will meet them." To a point, it is true...


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Im out myself if its true... I personally think that the 50yrd max clases should have split day shoot times. 

But I guess my piddly little entry feee won't break ASA's wallet, I haven't registered yet but will call tomorrow morning and get the full scoop


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

One o'clock shoot times on Sunday would be great..........except for people who had to shoot it and Mike's staff who wouldn't be able to leave for home til 8pm.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Something needs to happen. The all in one is getting out of hand. It just changes the whole experience in my opinion.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> Something needs to happen. The all in one is getting out of hand. It just changes the whole experience in my opinion.


Been a long time since I shot 40 in a day. Brings back good memories though.... Bedford 1996.


----------



## badams2s (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think 40 in one day is a big deal. K50 did it at Kentucky. I figured we would end up doing it at some point. I'm looking forward to watching some friends shoot on Sunday for a change. Sunday 1pm start times are not the answer. I dont think people would like getting off the range at 5 pm facing an 8-10 hour drive home. That would mean either take an extra vacation day from work or get home at 3 am and sleep a couple hours and go to work. Either way it's not ideal for the majority of shooters who gotta get back to work.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I shot all 40 on Saturday at KY, and I would do it again in a second. 40 targets in a day is not hard, and I saved a $100 on a hotel room. If anything I would just like to shoot them without the mid day break. That was the only rough part. Waiting for the 11:00AM classes to finish before the afternoon rounds.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The only issue if it gets really hot.... like 110 as it has been in the past.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Did someone fail at math?? 75 isn't divisible by 20 lol


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Garceau said:


> The only issue if it gets really hot.... like 110 as it has been in the past.


That's what my thought has been. Metro is always a scorcher. Then to be out there all day in it....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Did someone fail at math?? 75 isn't divisible by 20 lol


I noticed that too. 

Sometimes shooting all 40 on Saturday, it gets real dark in the woods when you come off the range at 8:30PM.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

No one should have to shoot all 40 in one day...just becuse your in this class or that class makes it any different,.

Although with the growth of ASA its becomming the norm, every pro/am ive shot ive shot all 40 on same day...and im really tired of shooting the first few and last few in the dark..


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> No one should have to shoot all 40 in one day...just becuse your in this class or that class makes it any different,.
> 
> Although with the growth of ASA its becomming the norm, every pro/am ive shot ive shot all 40 on same day...and im really tired of shooting the first few and last few in the dark..


Yeah open C is 7:30 and 3:30. Wonder how long it will take to get through each 20. Haven't shot all 40 in one day before


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

pointndog said:


> That's what my thought has been. Metro is always a scorcher. Then to be out there all day in it....


I'll agree to that those that know me know I will die there from heat exhaustion and heat stroke couple years ago


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Man there were a lot of people falling out and getting sick that year.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

If you could shoot all 40 in a row it maybe ok but the break and the walk back will drain a person


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Honestly with the growth that ASA is showing why don't they set a few more ranges??? Oh that's right... cause it takes money out of their pockets!!!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> Been a long time since I shot 40 in a day. Brings back good memories though.... Bedford 1996.


1996 I was headed to college didn't even know competitive 3D Archery existed until about 5 years ago!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

cenochs said:


> 1996 I was headed to college didn't even know competitive 3D Archery existed until about 5 years ago!


Hell 1996 I wasn't even in kindergarten yet lol


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

cenochs said:


> 1996 I was headed to college didn't even know competitive 3D Archery existed until about 5 years ago!


I started college in 97'. I think I shot Florida in 98' and quit until 2011.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

1996 I had been shooting a bow for 16 years. The first year I started traveling to national shoots.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BubbaDean1 said:


> One o'clock shoot times on Sunday would be great..........except for people who had to shoot it and Mike's staff who wouldn't be able to leave for home til 8pm.


Eight p.m. would cause The Man In The Pink Shirt to miss the early bird special at the all you can eat buffet...along with some of the other AARP eligible ASA folks.

BTW I think it wasn't the Ford...I think you had a cold...cause you passed it on to me...Thanks a lot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Did someone fail at math?? 75 isn't divisible by 20 lol


=3.5

:welcomesign:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I vaguely remember 1996...I was a few years into my AARP membership and gas was always and everywhere below 2 bucks a gallon.


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Back in the 60's we shot 28 field in the morning and 28 hunter in the afternoon 4 arrows per target.
I do think the ASA is screwing up by having people shooting 40 targets in one day.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I vaguely remember 1996...I was a few years into my AARP membership and gas was always and everywhere below 2 bucks a gallon.


LOL. That was the year I got my driver's license....so it was the year I started to pay attention to gas prices. I remember buying gas in high school at .69¢/gal and I remember the first time I saw it go over $1 (freshman year of college). I threatened never to drive anywhere ever again


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Dear Open A archers,
Please don't bail out on shooting in Metropolis just because you have to shoot all 40 in one day. It will directly effect how many $'s Mr. TMo carries back home to Mrs. TMo. He has a house full of little TMo's that he has to feed and a luxurious country estate to finish building in Tennessee. 

Please help feed the little tmo's by either shooting all targets on Saturday......... or better still send $39.95 to the "little tmo foundation" care of [email protected] :becky:

Thanks,
The Stig


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you for managing my nonprofit.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Thank you for managing my nonprofit.


Just trying to help.........


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I think that ASA should give shooters the Friday option.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Wouldnt be all that bad. 40 in one day and then watch ya friends shot. And it's a change from the normal.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

They do have Friday option


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Guess none of you guys have shot the R100 huh?... lol. 40 in a day isn't a big deal at all...


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Shooting 40 targets isn't a big deal. Being on the range for 8-9 hours in 100* heat is...to me, anyway.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Some days I'd like to keep rolling and get another 20 in. Some days I'm really glad I have a sleep in between rounds.


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I am assuming bow novice is all the same day also?


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

How about creating a cut for the large classes? Everyone shoots Saturday morning and the top half or even 60% move on to the second round on Sunday morning.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Or maybe all classes shoot both rounds on Saturday and that would leave Sunday morning to have a shootdown for all classes.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

tagmaster10 said:


> Or maybe all classes shoot both rounds on Saturday and that would leave Sunday morning to have a shootdown for all classes.


That sounds fun! But, it would require more ranges...which would also make it possible for everyone to shoot both days.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

So, let me get this straight, if the ASA is drawing more shooters, they are going to need more ranges. Hhmmm


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, at least I won't have to fight the practice butts two mornings in a row! While I'm NOT NEAR AS OLD AS MORELLI, I did shoot all 40 in 2005 when I moved to Open C and honestly, it was hot, I got frustrated, and couldn't shake it. The second day always seems to allow me to focus or re-group.

I truly enjoy the 2 day experience that comes with ASA tournaments. We spend time walking around, visiting, etc, then go back to the hotel, get a good night's sleep, and regroup for the next day. Now, someone will have to get up early with me and drop me off...then go back and sleep or whatever until their shoot time.

More people will leave early on Sunday...or maybe Saturday, not staying to watch the Pro Shoot-off, shopping at vendors, or shooting Sims. I honestly think this may be what slows the ASA growth if this becomes the norm.

IMO


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

rattlinman said:


> Well, at least I won't have to fight the practice butts two mornings in a row! While I'm NOT NEAR AS OLD AS MORELLI, I did shoot all 40 in 2005 when I moved to Open C and honestly, it was hot, I got frustrated, and couldn't shake it. The second day always seems to allow me to focus or re-group.
> 
> I truly enjoy the 2 day experience that comes with ASA tournaments. We spend time walking around, visiting, etc, then go back to the hotel, get a good night's sleep, and regroup for the next day. Now, someone will have to get up early with me and drop me off...then go back and sleep or whatever until their shoot time.
> 
> ...





this!! +1


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I think even my old fat butt could handle shooting 40 targets in a day! Good lord, it's not like we are hiking in the mountains all day. Just remember to pack a lunch. 
I do understand the classes that take 4 hours to complete a single course are harder to shoot 2 courses in one day than a class that completes a course in 3 hours.

I'd rather shoot the two courses over two days.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

nele22 said:


> I am assuming bow novice is all the same day also?


*Bow Novic e has been shooting all them in 1 day for years.*



rattlinman said:


> Well, at least I won't have to fight the practice butts two mornings in a row! While I'm NOT NEAR AS OLD AS MORELLI, I did shoot all 40 in 2005 when I moved to Open C and honestly, it was hot, I got frustrated, and couldn't shake it. The second day always seems to allow me to focus or re-group.
> 
> I truly enjoy the 2 day experience that comes with ASA tournaments. We spend time walking around, visiting, etc, then go back to the hotel, get a good night's sleep, and regroup for the next day. Now, someone will have to get up early with me and drop me off...then go back and sleep or whatever until their shoot time.
> 
> ...





Kstigall said:


> I think even my old fat butt could handle shooting 40 targets in a day! Good lord, it's not like we are hiking in the mountains all day. Just remember to pack a lunch.
> I do understand the classes that take 4 hours to complete a single course are harder to shoot 2 courses in one day than a class that completes a course in 3 hours.
> 
> I'd rather shoot the two courses over two days.


*Absolutely, if I want to shoot them all in 1 day I will stay home and hit a local shoot. We go to these for the experience and seeing buddy's that dont live anywhere near us.
Also for the guys that have shot 6 people at a stake and said it was fine. Your wrong it isn't fine, it sucks. More people to screw around at the stake and if you are the 4-6 shooter at that stake, you can bet you will be shooting at the top 12. You can not get any type of rhythm going when you are spending that long at each stake. *


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> They do have Friday option


What is the Friday option? Shoot your round instead of the Team Shoot?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I think even my old fat butt could handle shooting 40 targets in a day! Good lord, it's not like we are hiking in the mountains all day. Just remember to pack a lunch.
> I do understand the classes that take 4 hours to complete a single course are harder to shoot 2 courses in one day than a class that completes a course in 3 hours.
> 
> I'd rather shoot the two courses over two days.


I have no idea either if your fat butt can stand in the heat for 8 hours while waiting to shoot 40 targets, because with 6 on the stake that's how long you'll be out there in 100+ degree heat and 90% humidity in the timber at Metro. And, I'm not sure what the Good Lord has to do with it? They will have food available, no need to pack a lunch.

But like you, I believe most would enjoy the experience more if they shot over the course of 2 days....which is why 90% of us go to these in the first place.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Shooting all 40 in one day might be okay if the second round gets started at 3:30, but that usually doesn't happen


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> What is the Friday option? Shoot your round instead of the Team Shoot?


Yup...in 21 yrs...I think I might of shot the team shoot 2 times....mostly because of running a booth


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

If you have to shoot all 40 in one day, I'd rather shoot back to back rounds


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

The Friday option is 4pm so you can shoot the team shoot as well.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

4 p.m.?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Kevin it's on the schedule of events. 4pm Friday.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

schmel_me said:


> Kevin it's on the schedule of events. 4pm Friday.


Awards at 4pm.....put the beer down buddy, or share them


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It's cuts it.close to do the team shoot then a fri round....just saying


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Awards at 4pm.....put the beer down buddy, or share them


http://www.asaarchery.com/IP/index.php/info-not-yet-available?id=77


Friday special round all amature classes.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I thought you meant team shoot was at 4. 

Pass me a beer anyways


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Do you just declare Friday when you register? If you shoot Friday can you pick the Sat round that you want (morn or afternoon)?


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Do you just declare Friday when you register? If you shoot Friday can you pick the Sat round that you want (morn or afternoon)?


No I believe you still shoot Saturday morning you just sub your second round on Friday instead of Saturday afternoon.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

robbyreneeward said:


> No I believe you still shoot Saturday morning you just sub your second round on Friday instead of Saturday afternoon.


Its usually friday afternoon and saturday morn.


----------

